# How do I get mummers to take me to Dumpy's hockey games?



## bunnyman666 (Nov 6, 2014)

I told Dumpy to get the jerk who was mean and ugly. Dumpy hit him once and tripped him in the corners!!!! That is great!!!! I just wish I could see Dumpy give those stupid old men the what for!!!!

How do I convince mummers to take me to the games? I need to watch my Dumpy play hockey.


----------



## Aubrisita (Nov 7, 2014)

Hockey is AWESOME!!! Maybe momma could record the games? My momma always has that stupid thing tapin me. I hates it. * thump* Luna.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 7, 2014)

Luna,

My mummers is very nervous when Dumpy goes and plays hockey. She has never gone to watch. She fears that this guy who is lots bigger than he is, who never liked him from day one is going to beat him up. Dumpy says that he can handle him, especially since he can't skate. Off ice is a different story, but Dumpy thinks because of the bully's job that he won't try anything dumb OFF-ICE. Dumpy also says that if he doesn't stand up to that big, dumb old bully that he will always be picked on by him. It's just like me and doo rags...

As long as Dumpy remembers my doo rag killing moves, he will be fine. But I want to be in the stands grunting/cheering on Dumpy!!!!!

Maybe Dumpy needs a GoPro body cam?


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 16, 2014)

Haha&#127881;&#128565;&#128565;&#128533;&#128527; yes he should get one!!!


----------



## Aubrisita (Nov 23, 2014)

That would be pretty cool!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dumpy says when he starts playing goal, he will wear a GoPro!!!! I hope Dumpy cross-checks the mean bully butt hole with that big goaler stick!!!! Go Dumpy Go!!!!!!


----------



## Aubrisita (Nov 25, 2014)

Just make sure those guys in the striped shirts aren't around when Dumpy does that cross checking stuffs. Or he'll have to go in the box.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 25, 2014)

Actually, it is one of his teammates in the box if he's a goaler!!!! But this is pick up; otherwise, Dumpy would win the Doug Gilmour award for dirty play!!!! Lots of PIM for Dumpy!!! Dumpy is mean 'cos he's short, kinda like me!!!!!!


----------

